# I need help with a Riddle



## walking dude (Jul 22, 2008)

Whats the only room you cann't go in?

a niece asked me this question, and i need help

and leg room isn't it


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 22, 2008)

An empty room?


----------



## walking dude (Jul 22, 2008)

sweetheart........you can walk into a empty room


----------



## wutang (Jul 22, 2008)

Did she tell you the whole riddle. I googled and found something on riddles.com that says "What has keys but no locks, space but no room and you can enter but can't go in?"  The answer is a Keyboard. That is the closest I could find to your riddle.  Sorry if it doesn't help


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 22, 2008)

Honey, was walking part of the riddle?


----------



## walking dude (Jul 22, 2008)

goddess........how else you getting into the room.....even if its crawling to get in it..........but i see your point......cause once you go into a EMPTY room, its no longer empty........hmmmmmmm

wutang..........good riddle, but not the one she told me...........i THINK she heard this on a radio show........its a contest


----------



## davenh (Jul 22, 2008)

Mushroom?..lol.


----------



## fireguy (Jul 22, 2008)

This may be to obvious.... Chat Rom???


----------



## walking dude (Jul 22, 2008)

i BET thats it Dave.........makes PERFECT sense......if it is, whether we win or not, you get POINTS............hehe


----------



## davenh (Jul 22, 2008)

Just got to think like a kid 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.


----------



## flyin'illini (Jul 22, 2008)

D88de,  Headroom?   (does not seem like a kid type answer though)


----------



## rwc565 (Jul 22, 2008)

That would be my vote,if your in the room it is not empty


----------



## meatballtn (Jul 22, 2008)

mushroom, the only room you can't go in.


----------



## buckeye024 (Jul 22, 2008)

The answer is x=12.


----------



## heapomeat (Jul 22, 2008)

"Who do you call when you break your Toe"?

A Toe Truck...


----------



## richtee (Jul 22, 2008)

It is indeed a mushroom
Altho  a BIG morel could be used for..Oh  never mind. Mushroom.


----------



## boston (Jul 22, 2008)

i think the answer is the room your in, because you can only go out, your already in


----------



## richtee (Jul 22, 2008)

Valid point! But it's still mushroom-  I heard it 25 years ago  oops  yes  I am old...


----------



## garyt (Jul 22, 2008)

Mushroom here too, heard it years ago


----------



## cahusky (Jul 22, 2008)

How about the room youre already in? You can't go in because you are already there.


----------



## walking dude (Jul 22, 2008)

Whats the only room you cann't go in?

a niece asked me this question, and i need help

and leg room isn't it


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 22, 2008)

An empty room?


----------



## walking dude (Jul 22, 2008)

sweetheart........you can walk into a empty room


----------



## wutang (Jul 22, 2008)

Did she tell you the whole riddle. I googled and found something on riddles.com that says "What has keys but no locks, space but no room and you can enter but can't go in?"  The answer is a Keyboard. That is the closest I could find to your riddle.  Sorry if it doesn't help


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 22, 2008)

Honey, was walking part of the riddle?


----------



## walking dude (Jul 22, 2008)

goddess........how else you getting into the room.....even if its crawling to get in it..........but i see your point......cause once you go into a EMPTY room, its no longer empty........hmmmmmmm

wutang..........good riddle, but not the one she told me...........i THINK she heard this on a radio show........its a contest


----------



## davenh (Jul 22, 2008)

Mushroom?..lol.


----------



## fireguy (Jul 22, 2008)

This may be to obvious.... Chat Rom???


----------



## walking dude (Jul 22, 2008)

i BET thats it Dave.........makes PERFECT sense......if it is, whether we win or not, you get POINTS............hehe


----------



## davenh (Jul 22, 2008)

Just got to think like a kid 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.


----------



## flyin'illini (Jul 22, 2008)

D88de,  Headroom?   (does not seem like a kid type answer though)


----------



## rwc565 (Jul 22, 2008)

That would be my vote,if your in the room it is not empty


----------



## meatballtn (Jul 22, 2008)

mushroom, the only room you can't go in.


----------



## buckeye024 (Jul 22, 2008)

The answer is x=12.


----------



## heapomeat (Jul 22, 2008)

"Who do you call when you break your Toe"?

A Toe Truck...


----------



## richtee (Jul 22, 2008)

It is indeed a mushroom
Altho  a BIG morel could be used for..Oh  never mind. Mushroom.


----------



## boston (Jul 22, 2008)

i think the answer is the room your in, because you can only go out, your already in


----------



## richtee (Jul 22, 2008)

Valid point! But it's still mushroom-  I heard it 25 years ago  oops  yes  I am old...


----------



## garyt (Jul 22, 2008)

Mushroom here too, heard it years ago


----------



## cahusky (Jul 22, 2008)

How about the room youre already in? You can't go in because you are already there.


----------

